# Fehlermeldung bei Verbindung über SOCKS Proxy



## irki (5. Aug 2004)

Grüß euch!

Wenn ich mich über einen Socks Proxy verbinden möchte, dann erhalte ich folgende Fehlermeldung:
java.security.PrivilegedActionException: java.net.ConnectException: Connection refused: connect
Caused by: java.net.ConnectException: Connection refused: connect

Wo kann da der Fehler liegen?

MFG Irki


----------



## meez (5. Aug 2004)

Hast du einen Proxy, an welchem du dich Ausweisen musst? (Username/Passwort)


----------



## irki (6. Aug 2004)

Nein, es handelt sich um einen SOCKS 4 Proxy


----------



## thE_29 (6. Aug 2004)

das könnte sein das du keine Rechte dafür hast!

Hast du volle Rechte und startest du das Programm auch mit genügend Rechte?

Hatte das prob mal bei einer Linuxkiste, aber kaum war ich su gings!


----------



## irki (6. Aug 2004)

Werd ich probieren, Danke


----------

